# Como se usa un relevador



## MYSTERIO (Dic 29, 2007)

Yo tengo la duda de cómo se usa un relevador y para que sirve.

Cuando empezaba un proyecto con puente h, me dijeron que también podía realizarlo con puros reles, ... pero la verdad no sé cómo se utilizan. Espero alguien tenga un poco de información, sólo veo que tienen 5 patas" y hasta ahí.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 29, 2007)

http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/educacion/fisica/Recursos/flash2/rele.swf

saludos: mcrven


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

Ese tutorial es buenísimo. Es simple Mysterio, un relé sirve para activar con poco voltaje y corriente aparatos grandes. Funciona como un switch realmente. En dos terminales alimentas con poco voltaje y al aplicar el voltaje del relé se escucha un "click" entonces, el switch cambió de posición. Aquí ya lo usas para activar lo que sea.


----------



## MYSTERIO (Dic 31, 2007)

A muchas gracias, ambas respuestas me han servido de mucho. Era más simple de lo que pensaba, y ahora que quiero empezar a adentrarme a electrónica de potencia ... no podía seguir sin saber usar un relevador.

Muchas gracias mcrven y Sergio Flores.


----------

